# EBM Seiffen



## Red_Lady (20. Januar 2012)

123


----------



## Glitscher (21. Januar 2012)

wie du schon selbst sagst, er steht bevor. in mehr als nem halben jahr! was soll da jetzt an berichten kommen? und zum letztjährigen isses jetzt wohl n bissl spät was zu schreiben.

kann dazu nur sagen, bin bereits gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Lady (23. Januar 2012)

richtig..., bin im letzten Jahr mal mit Starrgabel gefahren.
Strecke und Profil sollten eigentlich noch machbar mit Starrgabel sein.
Schade..., nur noch Schmerzen auf den letzten 5km,
puristisch und schnell ist so ne starre ja, aber alles andere ist nix.
Werde glaube ich nicht mehr mit Starrgabel antreten.


----------



## Glitscher (23. Januar 2012)

auf der langstrecke schon gar nicht.


----------



## mauntzy (4. Juli 2012)

Überlege da teilzunehmen... wie anspruchsvoll ist die Langstrecke? Was mich etwas abtörnt ist die Ausschreibung: Alles so bürokratisch verkompliziert, finde kein Streckenprofil und dauernd Strafe hier, Verbot dort.


----------



## Armani (4. Juli 2012)

Bin schon mehrmals da mitgefahren und dieses Jahr werden zum ersten Mal die 100km in Angriff genommen. 

Schöne Veranstaltung.

Man kann sich auch umkompliziert direkt vor Ort anmelden. 

Strecke als Profil und gps-Track auf www.absolut-gps.com.


----------



## Glitscher (4. Juli 2012)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Überlege da teilzunehmen... wie anspruchsvoll ist die Langstrecke? Was mich etwas abtörnt ist die Ausschreibung: Alles so bürokratisch verkompliziert, finde kein Streckenprofil und dauernd Strafe hier, Verbot dort.



Die Langstrecke ist gut fahrbar, allerdings sehr stark wetterabhängig. Letztes Jahr hat es nur geregnet und das hat die Sache um Einiges schwerer gemacht. Es gibt einige wenige technische Abfahrten und ein paar richtige Kracher-Anstiege wo man besser immer noch n Blatt reserve hat;-) Ansonsten macht die Strecke echt Spaß und bietet wirklich für Jeden etwas.
ABER: Sollte sich am Streckenzustand zu vor 3 Wochen nichts groß ändern, wird es richtig schwer, denn einige mussten wieder mit tonnenschweren Maschinen Holz aus dem Wald karren und haben dabei knietiefe Furchen hinterlassen...Da es im Wald dort schon so immer Feucht is, wird das Ganze bei Regen nach mehreren Tausend Übergängen dann sicherlich nochmal n Zacken schärfer. Warten wirs ab, ich kann es nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## stunni (4. Juli 2012)

Der Massenstart ist zwar klasse, aber wenn man weit hinten steht, hat man auf der 1. Runde kaum eine Möglichkeit, was gut zu machen, da sind die vorderen Positionen schon außer Reichweite.
Letztes Jahr wars heftig, bin die 100 km gefahren und muss sagen, hat trotzdem Spass gemacht, weil auch einige Zuschauer an der Strecke standen, vorallem bei der heftigen Abfahrt über Stock und Stein.


----------



## mauntzy (6. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Infos. Dann werde ich mal die 100 angehen. Abfahrn über Stock und Stein will man ja als MTBler. Und für Nässe und schlamm werde ich halt planen.
Ja @glitscher der Holzpreis ist halt nach wie vor hoch, so dass die Harvester Fraktion vom Forst fast im Dauereinsatz ist.  Das ist dann schon schwierig zu fahren auf total zerschnickten Wegen, aber es braucht sich auch keiner zu beschweren, dass Biker den Wald zerstören würden.


----------



## Fabse86 (1. August 2012)

Wie sieht die Strecke denn aktuell aus?


Ich fahre am Sonntag die große Runde und hoffe mir dabei eine goldene Aheadkappe zu holen. Hoffentlich klappt es, hab mächtig bammel, da die 70km bisher schon immer recht fordernd waren


----------



## Hälge (2. August 2012)

Die Strecke ist in gutem Zustand. Ein paar Schlammlöcher gibts. In denen sammelt man ordentlich Dreck. Aber alles gut fahrbar und wo es technisch wird, ist es auch trocken.

Hat zufällig jemand beim Abfahren der Strecke eine Luftpumpe verloren?
Hab gestern eine gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (2. August 2012)

Werde wohl nach 2004 auch das zweite Mal antreten und mir, hoffentlich, die zweite Aheadset Kappe holen  
Hoffentlich bleibt's trocken.


----------



## torisch (6. August 2012)

Hallo,
hat vielleicht jemand meinen Bike-PC gefunden? Hab ihn bei der Steilabfahrt zum Seiffener Grund verloren. Grüße


----------



## wildbiker (6. August 2012)

Es lag einer auf der Straße, kurz nach dem Start unten irgendwo in Seiffen im Ort, sah aus wie ein Polar(??). Bin zu schnell dran vorbei das ich hätte reagieren können...


----------



## mauntzy (7. August 2012)

Den auf der Strasse habe ich auch gesehn, war aber auch zu schnell. Die beschriebene Stelle ist aber ne andere. Ich hatte dort nen Platten, aber nix gesehn. Fands übrigens nich dolle. Vor allem, das alle gleichzeitig in den Schlamm losgejagt werden - da hilft auch die Neutralisation wenig.


----------



## mod31 (7. August 2012)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Fands übrigens nich dolle. Vor allem, das alle gleichzeitig in den Schlamm losgejagt werden - da hilft auch die Neutralisation wenig.



Bis zum ersten "Schlamm" war doch genügend Zeit, um das sich das Feld sortiert...oder was meinst du!?


----------



## Fabse86 (7. August 2012)

Ich fands super, trotz und gerade wegen des Massenstarts. 
Mein Ziel Top100 habe ich um nichteinmal 2min verfehlt  hätte heulen können. Zur Kontrollstelle hoch ist mir die Gruppe einfach weggefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntzy (7. August 2012)

mod31 schrieb:


> Bis zum ersten "Schlamm" war doch genügend Zeit, um das sich das Feld sortiert...oder was meinst du!?



Ich bin die 100 angegangen, von hinten gestartet. Wo sollte man denn gross überholen? Der Weg anfangs und die Abfahrt zu eng, dann auf dem Asphaltstück sind auch die Anfänger-Fahrer der kürzeren Strecken schnell. Ich bin schon paar hundert Plätze vorgekommen, aber es war immer noch viel zu voll im Wald und man war zum Überholen dauernd genötigt Linien zu wählen, die man besser nicht fahren sollte. Dann hatte ich einen Platten und der ganze Mist ging von vorn los. Dauernd Leute, die Laufen und blockieren, überholen immer nur mit grossem Risiko bei der Linienwahl und wenn mal einer liegt und man kümmert sich um den, wird man noch beschimpft, weil auch die größte Pfeife da bloss keine Sekunde durch bremsen verlieren will.


----------



## mod31 (7. August 2012)

Ok, ich dachte auch weiter hinten würde es sich genügend auseinanderziehen, bis es in den Wald geht...

bin 2010 aus Block 1 gestartet, 2011 und 2012 aus Race-Block und (wenn angekommen) auch Top100 gefahren, hatte nie irgendwo Stau!


----------



## Fabse86 (7. August 2012)

Aber wieso musst du denn von hinten starten, wenn du ja offensichtlich schneller bist?


----------



## torisch (7. August 2012)

torisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat vielleicht jemand meinen Bike-PC gefunden? Hab ihn bei der Steilabfahrt zum Seiffener Grund verloren. Grüße



Hab mal an Albrecht Dietze geschrieben, der PC wurde tatsächlich abgegeben und wird mir zugesendet!


----------



## mauntzy (7. August 2012)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Aber wieso musst du denn von hinten starten, wenn du ja offensichtlich schneller bist?



Na weil ich zum 1. Mal dabei bin und kein Profi. Ist bei anderen Rennen auch kein Problem, rolle ganz gern von hinten das Feld auf.


----------



## BikeRaver (7. August 2012)

Ich war das erste mal bei der EBM, ich fand es richtig geil bis auf die vielen Massen beim Start ist schon bissl ätzend.
Was mich mal Interessiert mit was für Bikes ihr sowas fahrt?
Ich bin mit meinem Hardtail 80mm Federweg vorn, Racing Ralph 2.1, Felgen DT Swiss xr 4.1d und 2,5bar Luftdruck.
Ich fand die Abfahrten richtig schwierig mich hat es immer fast vom Bike geschmissen außerdem war es extrem ermüdend an den Armen .


----------



## Fabse86 (8. August 2012)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Na weil ich zum 1. Mal dabei bin und kein Profi. Ist bei anderen Rennen auch kein Problem, rolle ganz gern von hinten das Feld auf.



Aber mit einem Ergebnis aus einem anderen Marathon kann man sich in die entsprechende Startgruppe einteilen lassen. Hat bei mir immer geklappt. Von hinten aufrollen ist in Seiffen immer schwierig.



BikeRaver schrieb:


> Ich war das erste mal bei der EBM, ich fand es richtig geil bis auf die vielen Massen beim Start ist schon bissl ätzend.
> Was mich mal Interessiert mit was für Bikes ihr sowas fahrt?
> Ich bin mit meinem Hardtail 80mm Federweg vorn, Racing Ralph 2.1, Felgen DT Swiss xr 4.1d und 2,5bar Luftdruck.
> Ich fand die Abfahrten richtig schwierig mich hat es immer fast vom Bike geschmissen außerdem war es extrem ermüdend an den Armen .



Ebenfalls Hardtail, mit XKing 2.2 und ~1,7bar. Und die Strecke ist auch für meine Arme, Beine und Rücken ermüdend 
Genau das macht für mich den Reiz in Seiffen aus, dass es eben nicht nur Waldautobahnen sind, wie bei manchen Marathons.


----------



## bergzwerk (8. August 2012)

Auch aus dem letzten Startblock kann man weit (sehr weit) nach vorne. Top 100 is drin, wenn man nur die richtigen Stellen nutzt um zu überholen.


----------



## VeloWoman (8. August 2012)

Was habtn Ihr für Arme, Beine und Rücken? *staun*

Ich fand die Strecke bis auf sehr wenige Teilstücke eigentlich ganz schön Autobahnmäßig. Für mich gerade richtig


----------



## BikeRaver (9. August 2012)

Ihr sagt das so einfach ^^ ich bin nur durch das Gelände gehoppelt .
Aber trotzdem geile Sache, ist schon richtig Genial was die da auf die Beine gestellt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerk (10. August 2012)

ja der ebm is denke ich der beste Marathon hier in Sachsen, aber ganz dicht (ne hundertstel Sekunde) dahinter is der vbm.


----------



## Hälge (10. August 2012)

bergzwerk schrieb:


> ja der ebm is denke ich der beste Marathon hier in Sachsen, aber ganz dicht (ne hundertstel Sekunde) dahinter is der vbm.


Vergiss nicht gbm, kbc und adelsberg. 
Auch Markersbach und Eibenstock sind schöne Rennen, aber halt nur Waldautobahn.


----------



## wildbiker (10. August 2012)

... Bin mitm Fully gefahren, werde aber nä. Jahr garantiert mitm (neuen) Hardtail fahren.


----------



## bergzwerk (11. August 2012)

Hälge schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht gbm, kbc und adelsberg.
> Auch Markersbach und Eibenstock sind schöne Rennen, aber halt nur Waldautobahn.



Ja hast recht. kbc und Markersbach hab ich dieses Jahr zeitlich nicht hinbekommen, aber gbm, dtm (Eibenstock), und Adelsberger werd ich noch mitnehmen.


----------



## VeloWoman (30. August 2012)

Streckenvideo


----------



## ragazza (28. Juli 2013)

BikeRaver schrieb:


> Ich war das erste mal bei der EBM, ich fand es richtig geil bis auf die vielen Massen beim Start ist schon bissl ätzend.
> Was mich mal Interessiert mit was für Bikes ihr sowas fahrt?
> Ich bin mit meinem Hardtail 80mm Federweg vorn, Racing Ralph 2.1, Felgen DT Swiss xr 4.1d und 2,5bar Luftdruck.
> Ich fand die Abfahrten richtig schwierig mich hat es immer fast vom Bike geschmissen außerdem war es extrem ermüdend an den Armen .



klar, das du mit soviel Druck nur rumhoppelst. Fahr mal unter 2,0 bar und dann kommst du auch sicher durchs Gelände.


----------



## Bummibaer85 (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich will am Wochenende in Seiffen mitfahren und suche noch Biker aus dem Raum Stapelburg/Wernigerode die noch einen Platz im Auto frei haben für mich und mein Rad... Würde auch, wenn es auf der Strecke liegt ein Paar Kilometer fahren und dann mit dazu steigen. So kann man ein bissel Spritgeld sparen und muss nicht alleine fahren!
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemend meldet.

Viele Grüße Christian


----------



## Bummibaer85 (1. August 2013)

hmmm, keiner meldet sich schade! hat jemand einen tipp?


----------



## ragazza (1. August 2013)

Bummibaer85 schrieb:


> hmmm, keiner meldet sich schade! hat jemand einen tipp?



wir kommen leider aus der anderen Richtung und das Auto ist auch schon rappelvoll. Viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

